# Polyurea School



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Feb 13th through Weekend. 
Address 11504 Boote Blvd Jacksonville Fl 32218 10 minutes south of Jax Airport 

I can't go, but figured I'd post it for anybody interested. 

contact [email protected]


----------

